# Superdrive won't accept blank DVD-Rs.



## granthac (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey, I have a 867 mhz 12" powerbook with a superdrive and for some reason the drive will not accept blank DVDs.  It still plays movies and reads burned DVDs.  I ran the disk utility, but to know avail.  Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 30, 2004)

Make sure you look at System Preferences->Hardware->CDs & DVDs and set the "When you insert a blank DVD" preference to want you want it to do.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 30, 2004)

What exactly happens when you put in a blank DVD?


----------



## granthac (Sep 30, 2004)

It seems to work for a while, but it never appears in the desktop, then it spits it back out.  Yes, I did check the preferences for what I want it to do when i insterted it and that is all fine.  Still stumped....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 30, 2004)

What speed are the DVD-R disks rated for, and, what SuperDrive do you have?  2x?  4x?


----------



## granthac (Oct 1, 2004)

I am pretty sure it is only a 1x writer, so most DVD-Rs should work??  These say that they should.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmmm... well, one thing we haven't cleared up is what kind of DVD media you're using.  You say "DVD", but don't specify whether it's a DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R or DVD+RW.  The kind of media would make a *big* difference in the behavior...


----------



## granthac (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup I bet that is the problem. I bought DVD+R, not DVD-R  I didn't even realize there was a difference when I bought them!!??


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 1, 2004)

Oh yeah, there's a *big* difference.  The only thing you'll be able to do with those DVD+R disks is write data to them from the Finder and burn them using some 3rd party software like Toast or DragonBurn.  You won't be able to use them with any iApp, and even using them to burn data with the Finder will be flaky.  OS X does not officially support DVD+R/RW disks.  It doesn't even officially support DVD-RW disks, though they work most of the time.

For the highest level of compatibility with OS X and all the iApps, get DVD-R disks.


----------

